# 72g bowfront



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this 72g bowfront for a while, i was thinking on making it a high tech planted tank so i add it up some eco complete and the tank was running but then i got into cichlids :bigsmile: so it is a Malawi tank now but i still have the eco complete in there. 
I have been loosing my demasonis and i am down to one, i think might b cause of the eco complete? so i am gonna redo the whole tank, complete redo.
I have a natural color gravel i could use but at the same time i would like to stick with the black substrate...maybe black sand?
I will take pics of how the tank looks now and tomorrow i will start the changes....hopefully if i decide on the substrate as if i want the black sand i have to buy it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This an old pic but it shows the substrate i have that i could use in the 72g, what do u guys think?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I think the black sand and natural gravel would look awesome... With my bumblebees in there  lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> I think the black sand and natural gravel would look awesome... With my bumblebees in there  lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


hahahhahaha i am not gonna put the 2 together, sand or the natural gravel


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Oooh, well in that case... I like the natural gravel... But the bumblebees look better against the black haha

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Oooh, well in that case... I like the natural gravel... But the bumblebees look better against the black haha
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


hahhahahahhaha


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This is how the tank looked like till today


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got some aragonite today so I took everything out and cleaned it, added the aragonite and filled it up again, now i am waiting for the water to clear, here some pics...


----------

